# Waterproof boots - NON-snowboarding



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

i bought a pair of salomon deemax for 74.00 at rei.com Regular price was 130. The boots are very nice sleek and warm, but i wouldnt have paid full price for them. Have u tried north face boots?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

cdnbc08 said:


> i bought a pair of salomon deemax for 74.00 at rei.com Regular price was 130. The boots are very nice sleek and warm, but i wouldnt have paid full price for them. Have u tried north face boots?


Nah, I haven't tried any NF boots, but they look durable. You?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i have NF boots, work great, got them at %50 off!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

rei.com was selling a few northface boots and the reviews on them were good. sorry i dont remember the names of the boots though.


----------

